# Super Shop



## .TakaM (May 13, 2007)

here's a photo of my dog you guys can mess around with in photoshop:






here's what I did:




her name's Jazz btw


----------



## Caoimhin (May 13, 2007)

Arrr, woof, woof!
Greet your dog from me xD And hug her, she's nice ^-^


----------



## Jax (May 13, 2007)

Well hello there! You can call me V...


----------



## Samutz (May 14, 2007)

(I don't know how to fix the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## .TakaM (May 14, 2007)

awesome


----------



## nileyg (May 14, 2007)

Oops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
Thats Chocolate!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...





Skillz


----------



## ndela007 (May 16, 2007)

Gentlemen....Behold.....The OP's dog!


----------



## mthrnite (May 16, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (May 16, 2007)

Did I double-post? Oh, I'm sorry!


----------



## HipN (May 20, 2007)

LMAO @ the Vendetta one, hahaha


----------



## Killermech (May 21, 2007)




----------



## superrob (Jun 4, 2007)

Hahaha nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jazz the wierd dog.


----------

